# When You Get Bored-penny



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Not sure what to even say about something like this.... V/r Shawn
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112082017815


----------



## mike j (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't know what to say either. It may patina very well, though you'd probably have to carry a glue gun when you ride it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 4, 2016)

CRAZY!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2016)

bending pennies is actually a crime no?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

Big blacks song bad penny comes to mind

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2016)

waste of pennies,  non cents  ............... JM 2¢


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 4, 2016)

Well at least they didn't start with a near-mint 1937 Oriole


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Well at least they didn't start with a near-mint 1937 Oriole



Uncirculated.... keeping the theme going

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'd roll it right to the bank teller & ask to deposit it into my account.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd roll it right to the bank teller & ask to deposit it into my account.



Or you could throw it in the nearest fountain and make one big wish

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

Or lay it on a train track and have a train smash it flat.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

Just be careful when you vacuum.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Aug 4, 2016)

Built by simon woodstock. Clown, boxer, religious fanatic, controversial ex-pro skateboarder who was "banned" from the industry after a defamation lawsuit brought on by Steve Rocco. 

Creative, talented guy, or total kook, (or both,) depending on which side of the fence you're standing on.

As far as the bike goes, pennies don't "change" the fact that it's still a crappy schwinn underneath.


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 4, 2016)

I think even doing what was done to those pennies is illegal


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2016)

Must be heavy.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 4, 2016)

vincev said:


> Must be heavy.



I was thinking the same thing, like 75lbs.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 4, 2016)

Says 82lbs. There's 147 pennies in a pound. New schwinn cruiser probably weighs about 40lbs. So, with glue and the back wheel not being made from pennies, my guess is 50 bucks worth of pennies. 

Why am I wasting my time figuring that out?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Says 82lbs. There's 147 pennies in a pound. New schwinn cruiser probably weighs about 40lbs. So, with glue and the back wheel not being made from pennies, my guess is 50 bucks worth of pennies.
> 
> Why am I wasting my time figuring that out?



You musta been bored! V/r Shawn


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 5, 2016)

I GUESS YA ALL DONT KNOW THIS ...BUT ITS HEADING TO THE CALIF.. STATE FAIR ..IT WILL BE NEXT TO THE PICKLE JAR..WHICH IS FILLED WITH BLACK EYED PEAS..AND IF YOU GUESS HOW MANY PEAS ARE IN THE   JAR ...YOU WIN A STUFFED ANIMAL..WHICH WILL END UP AT THE LANDFILL..BUT..IF YOU GUESS HOW MANY PENNIES WERE MADE TO MAKE THIS BIKE.. WELL YOU CAN GO TO THE SCRAP YARD ..YOU CAN  GET WHAT ITS WORTH IN COPPER...NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE..AND HOPE I NEVER WILL  ...UNLESS ITS AT THIS YEARS BURNING MAN FESTIVAL...WHERE IT WILL FIT RIGHT IN...THEN OFF TO THE SCRAP YARD FOR ITS VALUE..  WHY DO PEOPLE DISLIKE PENNIES????WELL HERE IS A PRIME EXAMPLE...


----------



## bairdco (Aug 5, 2016)

Pennies are 97.5% zinc. You'll get nothing for recycling it. Better to peel them all off and buy cigarettes.


----------



## vincev (Aug 6, 2016)

I enlarged the pic. and counted 5873 pennies.


----------



## eeapo (Aug 17, 2016)

A penny for thoughts or maybe 2000 pennies


----------

